# Sudden aggression



## Abigail (Jun 5, 2021)

I have a 15 week old pup, she has been so docile and loving since I got her, plays well with other dogs, and has never shown aggression… until yesterday. I was at my friends house with her and they have a large Staffie called Buster… she was trying to sleep on the couch next to me and Buster being male was sniffing her and she has never minded before but this time she snapped aggressively and went to bite the staffie… 

I can’t quite figure out why she reacted like this since we’ve been in this situation before and she has never reacted like that. Just wondered if anyone has any advice or have been in similar situations ??

Was she being people possessive over me? Was it because she was tired? Did she feel threatened (although I couldn’t think of why)? 

really hoping she doesn’t become aggressive w other dogs. We have been socialising her since we got her also.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi there!

She is quite young, but as a general rule, grown females will and should tell males when they are being too nosy. In my opinion, she was bothered by the behavior - she was resting, was tired and should have been left to rest. Also, it is not only a matter of dog behavior, it is a matter of general etiquette. If I see my pup bothering another that is trying to rest, or just wants a break, I correct and redirect him - that should have been the case with the staffie. If he was not stopped by his humans, or you, your pup had to take matters into her own hands. 

In my personal opinion, the Staffie had an improper behaviour that should have been corrected by humans. Just like us, humans, our dogs, sometimes wish to be left alone by their peers and sometimes are bothered when it is too much. Also, it does not mean that the excessive sniffing was fine before, just that this time her glass was full. Perhaps her reaction seemed too much, or maybe it was because she is so young and is not yet completely aware of the intensity she has to use when she wants one of her peers off her back, but she will learn that with exposure. 

In this case, I don't think it was a matter of a female putting a male into his place, as she is quite young, however, she was tired and she could not catch a break. Puppies need sleep and they need space from bigger dogs. I think that her reaction was normal and I do think it is a matter of boundaries. She explained what her boundaries are and humans should also be aware of those boundaries when dogs are socializing.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there!
> 
> She is quite young, but as a general rule, grown females will and should tell males when they are being too nosy. In my opinion, she was bothered by the behavior - she was resting, was tired and should have been left to rest. Also, it is not only a matter of dog behavior, it is a matter of general etiquette. If I see my pup bothering another that is trying to rest, or just wants a break, I correct and redirect him - that should have been the case with the staffie. If he was not stopped by his humans, or you, your pup had to take matters into her own hands.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much this is great advice, the Staffies humans scolded my V and I was quite upset about that. After reading this I feel secure in my feelings. I feel from now on I will be more of an advocate for her and set those boundaries.
I was also frightened in case the staffie retaliated and hurt her.
Thankyou so much I have a much better understanding now x


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Doesn't sound like "aggression" more like communication. It may have been a little too much but she is still super young and still learning the ropes. Not every dog-on-dog snarl or air snap is aggression. Towards humans that is a problem as they should know that is not proper human communication. My breeder has my female 9mos puppy play with other male puppies of her age whenever we go for a bird training session. She had mentioned that she likes when females teach the males about proper behavior especially when it comes to the sniffing process early as possible. She told me a story of a male pup who didn't learn while young and it was a big problem at hunt tests and trials. She had to put him in with one of her stronger adult females and he learned the lesson very quickly.

I wouldn't agree with the other dog's owner scolding your puppy. You are her leader and it is your responsibility to handle the situation. In this case if the male backed away and went on his business and your girl went back to relaxing, I'd say nothing needs to be done. Most likely he learned his lesson. I would certainly make that point clear in a nice way with your friend. "Oh if my pup snarls or anything at your dog, please bring it to my attention so I can handle it. I am working on my leadership skills and she needs any interdiction to come from myself".


----------

